# Bad Mangrove Snakebite...



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Not as harmless as thought....

Venomdoc Forums :: View topic - Dendrophila bite


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah thats a guy from on here, StuartDouglas, he posted them here the other day.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

He's on this forum and has posted those pics.. Looks very uncomfortable indeed!


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

If its swelling that much and still carrying on up his arm, He needs to talk to Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine or Proffessor Paul Rowley.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It's all better now, 'cept for the fact my thumb looks like it's been scalded


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you post some up-to-date photos please?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> It's all better now, 'cept for the fact my thumb looks like it's been scalded


Did you take an allergic reaction to the venom... ive never seen or heard of one that bad!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

No allergic reaction, just the venom doing what it was designed to do. I'll post up to date pics later tonight


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! Ive got three mangroves and am always careful when handling them and those pictures show exactly why Boiga Sp. should be treated with the upmost respect.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Woah!! That looks nasty!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> It's all better now, 'cept for the fact my thumb looks like it's been scalded


Glad you're ok fella, guitar playing looked out of the question judging by those photo's!:whistling2:


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

from reading of your bite , i would consider you had in my opinion some sort of bacteria infection , you should by now have spoken to the liverpool on 0151 708 4393 which is the switch board you want 3y ward (there direct line is 0151 706 2436 to my knowledge)
Let me know how you do with your bite ? you should speak to paul rowley or Prof warrell at the redcliffe in oxfordshire
If you need any help or advice drop me a email
And as its the world of the reptiles and i am the bitten one, i have no friends especially when it comes to my bush viper bite


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

firece_creatures said:


> from reading of your bite , i would consider you had in my opinion some sort of bacteria infection , you should by now have spoken to the liverpool on 0151 708 4393 which is the switch board you want 3y ward (there direct line is 0151 706 2436 to my knowledge)
> Let me know how you do with your bite ? you should speak to paul rowley or Prof warrell at the redcliffe in oxfordshire
> If you need any help or advice drop me a email
> And as its the world of the reptiles and i am the bitten one, i have no friends especially when it comes to my bush viper bite


 
That was mentioned over on venomdoc, but Dr Fry recons it was too fast for an infection.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the thumb now









Definitely wasn't bacterial infection, the onset was too quick and the course of antibiotics did nothing


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

When i had my bite .. i was medicating as you were , giving a injection. Had all the same symtoms but my bite never looked like yours and i documented the whole bite from start to finish, had seriously high temps but the bite never bistered up like that. Wouldnt disagree with what dr fry has said thou.
Good luck


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks a whole world better now mate, :2thumb:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Great to see it is healing for you.


----------

